# Milk intake and obesity



## tenny (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi, 
My DS is 2 and a half weeks old.  During the first week, we tried to breastfeed him but didn't realise that he wasn't actually getting enough milk.  He was born at a healthy 3kg 630 g and went down by nearly a kilo (2kg 790 g) in a week!  There was absolutely no support once out of the hospital.  We took him to the doctor's where they finally weighed him and recommended that he go on to bottle feeding.  60 ml each feed.  At once he began to recover: the first day, he increased his weight by 300 g then 2 days later, another 300 g and then 4 days later another 300 g, so that he came to weigh 3 kg 600 odd g again.  For the last 4 days we increased his milk intake to 90ml on the advice of another doctor in the same centre.  

The last weigh-in was this last Tuesday.  The doctor told us that he was now putting on too much weight and that that was also not healthy and so we should try not to feed him too much or too often.  The problem is that he doesn't seem to go for more than 2 and a half hours (we're aiming for 3 to 4 hours) without getting very upset and then when he drinks his milk, he gulps it down in a frenzy.  He will stop drinking at about 60 to 80 ml and we have been putting him to sleep after this amount but we feel confused.  We don't want him to have problems with obesity but we're worried about his calorie intake and how much he should be receiving.  Any advice would be very gratefully received (we feel that there has been just minimal support here - we have had no midwife visits or health visitors, and the doctor's appointments are rushed and every 10 days so there's no one to ask without going to emergency).  

Tenny.


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

you have had some v confusing advice! has your milk dried up? if not u could still b/f.(let me know coz i dont want to truntle on about how to re establish if u cant/dont want too!)
he should be taking around 70mls every 3 hrs or 540mls in 24hrs. i have based this on a weight of 3.6kg. dont worry if he takes a bit less or slightly more   so he is drinking the right ammount! just try to eek him out to 3hrs. dont worry about obesity yet! I think some people dont think before they open their mouth! u have plenty to be worrying about with a new baby without comments like that!
andrea


----------



## tenny (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Andrea.  That's brilliant clear advice.  And yes, I'd love to reestablish my milk.  I now have an express machine - sent from the UK! - but only manage to get out about 10 ml   Any ideas to try out would be gratefully received.  Thanks.  Tenny.


----------



## tenny (Jun 28, 2009)

not much I know but just got 25 mls - an increase on yesterday.


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

excellent news you are doing all the right things! Another thing to try is putting the baby to the breast each or most feeds as this sends the best messages to the brain to send milk to the breast! then give a bottle as you would normally. See how that helps. u can also try expressing inbetween times (if u have the time! lol!) u are doing a excellent job! let me know how u r getting on. where are u by the way?
andrea x


----------

